# Which knots are useful or rarely used?



## Lin (Oct 18, 2020)

I'm trying to learn as much as I can before heading out. I'd really appreciate any advice because I can imagine things ending poorly if I mess these up. These are the ones I've tried out so far.


----------



## Rattmouse (Oct 18, 2020)

The clove hitch is one I frequently use. Incredibly useful.


----------



## ali (Oct 18, 2020)

In my traveling life which has primarily been indoors, i have used reef knot (tie two ends together) and clove hitch (tie to a solid object). They're both easy to tie and untie. I also learned bowline (create a loop) and figure 8 (create a bump) a long time ago, but i haven't found much use for them and probably couldn't tie them without looking it up. Depending on what you're doing, it might be more useful to have a couple of carabiners and some bungees or straps, since those can be used to secure things much faster if it's raining or you are tired/hungover/whatever.


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323 (Oct 19, 2020)

Double truckers hitch. Not sure what it's officially called but it's just two basic loop knots around 2-3 feet apart and you run your rope back through each one and they act like pulleys. You can create insane tension with that setup. It's great for paracord and tarp rigging, along with numerous other purposes.

make sure to turn your volume all the way up, it's critical to learning this knot.


----------



## Coywolf (Oct 19, 2020)

Most useful knots IMO:

-Figure 8 (follow through, on a bight, double)
-Bowline
-Clove Hitch
-Water Knot (for joining flat webbing/straps)
-Double Fishermans (join 2 ropes together, fix fishing line)
-Tautline hitch
-Double Truckers
-Prussik Hitch
-Double overhand
-Alpine Butterfly (Stationary loop in working line)

Here is an awesome website on how to tie all sorts of knots:

Animated Knots by Grog


----------



## Lin (Oct 20, 2020)

Dang, these all look really useful. I might just be tying clotheslines or making repairs since I'm going for a bivy, but the double trucker's knot will be good to know in case I get a tarp or hammock someday.


----------



## floridaboater (Oct 24, 2020)

Grab a piece of paracord or small line, keep it with you and practice tying knots throughout the day. Start with the list Coywolf provided, learn the first, then the second, etc. Take your time until they become second nature. Don't stress over learning them, just relax and tie


----------

